# Tomy A to Z Plumbing #36



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this car? It looks like the same body as the more common #8 Lion Performance Camaro. I've seen it pop up occasionally in auctions but it seems to be rare. Why? I assume it came with a Tomy Turbo chassis. It's not listed on hoslotcars.com.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

This car is a Monte Carlo, chassis type SG+. US part number is 9896 while the Australian part number is F8719. It is listed in Rob Budano's Tomy guide.
This may be one of the Tomy cars that, although you think would be fairly common, is not easy to find. It was probably released at the same time as Chequered Competition #45 (9895), Mega Electronics #32 (9897) and Beach Water Sports (9898). The other three cars are fairly common, but I have only been able to get one A to Z Plumbing.
Another hard to find US car issued around the same time is the F1 #41 On the Spot Cleaning (8772). I have only found that one as part of a twinpack - I've never acquired the packaged version.

Joe


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks very much. I like the stance and paint on this car and it always catches my eye. And I see that it and the others you mentioned are listed in hoslotcars.com under Tomy Monte Carlo. My mistake in thinking it was a Camaro. I saw it listed in a recent auction that way.

By the way, I see that the #41 Spot On Cleaning F1 car is currently up for auction as item 300048312932.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Pretty slick looking body...
I like it!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

And now a mint in package A to Z Monte Carlo appears in auction number 200047033246. The same seller also has the Beach Water Sports car up for auction. I'll be watching these but I'm trying to save up for the show in Rockford this Sunday.


----------

